# bear mountain mogul challenge



## frankm938 (Mar 22, 2010)

the weather looks nice for saturday and sunday.
who's going to ski?
who is going to party?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck to all who enter!  I'll be anxious to read the full TR on Monday.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 22, 2010)

16oz bud, bud light, labatts cans  for $4.00
16oz long trail, long hammer, shock top drafts $5.00
24oz bud, budlight cans $6.50
24oz corona,heineken, fosters  $7.50

not too bad


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 22, 2010)

Hopefully it's not all ice bumps. I won't be skiing in it, though I have been doing a good bit of mogul skiing the last few weekends.

I'm more intersted how this whole concert deal is going to play out.  Will the parking lot be like a concert tailgate scene?  The Bear Mountain lot has roughly 1000 parking spots.....

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=29472



> *Guidelines*
> With a great line up of live music, a wide variety of food and drink and of course some of the best mogul skiers around, tackling the steepest, longest mogul run in the East, we want everyone to have a good time at the 30th Annual Bud Light Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge. With that in mind, we would like to remind everyone to be responsible and enjoy themselves by observing the guidelines below.
> 
> *Parking Lot*
> ...


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya, it sounds like they are going to ease up a bit on the byob.  
but i'm still gonna check out the beer garden ($4.00 16oz  beers is cheap enough for me to not sit in the parking lot drinking my own)


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> ($4.00 16oz  beers is cheap enough for me to not sit in the parking lot drinking my own)



Still ain't $3 hookers though, eh? 

Nice meeting you this weekend.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Still ain't $3 hookers though, eh?
> 
> Nice meeting you this weekend.



no doubt!  good to meet you as well, the contest was a blast (even though i skied like shit)


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a huge step in the right direction!  This is the way Sunday River runs the Bust N' Burn and it works.  Those bag checks that Killington had the past two years were BULLSHIT!  Looks like maybe BMMC may start returning.  

Parking Lot
We ask that you enjoy tailgating activities, including BBQ's, beverages and festivities in a responsible and courteous manner. We also ask that you observe all Vermont State liquor laws. In addition, no open flames, fire pits or animals are permitted. 

On-Snow Venue
Please leave coolers, alcohol, BBQ’s, chairs and tents in your vehicle as they will not be permitted into the event. We ask that you leave the following at home: couches, picnic tables, kegs and animals.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 23, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> no doubt!  good to meet you as well, the contest was a blast (even though i skied like shit)



I thought you skied great!  Feel free to do it again this weekend :grin:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

agreed, but the moe scene will be different than the traditional camp site scene, I think.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2010)

with the premature snow today and the rock bottom temps thursday, friday and friday night, what do you guys think they're gonna do for the course?  Pardon my ignorance, but would they run the comp on bullet proof bumps?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

let me see if I can get some insider info from the course builders.  Stay tuned.  I might be working the course, along with Iceman


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 23, 2010)

They will surely run it with rock solid bumps.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> with the premature snow today and the rock bottom temps thursday, friday and friday night, what do you guys think they're gonna do for the course?  Pardon my ignorance, but would they run the comp on bullet proof bumps?





SkiDork said:


> let me see if I can get some insider info from the course builders.  Stay tuned.  I might be working the course, along with Iceman



Might we be seeing a quick top dressing from the snowmakers??  Or will they winch OL as soon as it freezes up,  re-seed the course, and then get the KMS crew to ski them in ASAP????


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2010)

temps would allow for snowmaking for sure.  Seems to me the event would be worthy of some fresh.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 23, 2010)

There is no chance in hell they will turn on the guns.  They will seed and let skiers ski them in on Friday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck to all the AZer competing.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> There is no chance in hell they will turn on the guns.  They will seed and let skiers ski them in on Friday.



I disagree.   I'd think there is a pretty good chance they will blow snow on the course.   10 guns.   1 compressor.   Two of the full-timers to set the guns.   Compared to the rest of the money they have sunk into the event, it's chump change.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

from the horses mouth:

As far as the weather goes?  We will run the event on any type of snow as long as it is safe.  I agree rock hard conditions are not ideal, but what can you do?  I have delayed the building of the course to Wed night, which is the latest day I am comfortable with to build the venue.  The theory there is the longer i can wait the better chance I will have of having a better course.


----------



## Rogman (Mar 23, 2010)

Guns and hoses are still on OL. They dug 'em out a bit after that last storm. They could, they might.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

*Boo...*

Not enough shit talking in this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2010)

are they going to blow on Upper Winter's Way for our competition? 


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> are they going to blow on Upper Winter's Way for our competition?
> 
> 
> :lol:



I've seen you ski ice bumps with ease. You'll be a contender.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2010)

There's no way they are going to make any special arrangements when creating this course.  It is what it is.  I think I have skied this event in every kind of weather....flash flooding, freezing rain and blue bird and they never do anything different in terms accomodating for the weather.  Each element is a different challenge to make the event that more interesting.  The hard pack this year will make for some interesting carnage on the mountain.  Just hope it's not me!  So who's going to be up there?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> There's no way they are going to make any special arrangements when creating this course.  It is what it is.  I think I have skied this event in every kind of weather....flash flooding, freezing rain and blue bird and they never do anything different in terms accomodating for the weather.  Each element is a different challenge to make the event that more interesting.  The hard pack this year will make for some interesting carnage on the mountain.  Just hope it's not me!  So who's going to be up there?



deck!


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> deck!



Sweet!  I'm going to be looking for some last minute kicker coaching.  Make sure you stay for the evening festivities!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2010)

Iceman and myself will be working the course.  Not sure exactly what yet.  See ya Saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Iceman and myself will be working the course.  Not sure exactly what yet.  See ya Saturday.



i'll be sure to wave when i go sliding by on my ass.....


----------



## 180 (Mar 23, 2010)

Killington website speaks of snowmaking and Albany weather is hinting at some natural Thursday night.


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 24, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> There's no way they are going to make any special arrangements when creating this course.  It is what it is.  I think I have skied this event in every kind of weather....flash flooding, freezing rain and blue bird and they never do anything different in terms accomodating for the weather.  Each element is a different challenge to make the event that more interesting.  The hard pack this year will make for some interesting carnage on the mountain.  Just hope it's not me!  So who's going to be up there?



actually i remember one year when they did blow on the course the night before the event so it's not unprecedented. but that was a different company ...


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 25, 2010)

ol bumps in. a bit ratty looking. need serious skiing in. looks very short especially when compared to the sundown course.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> ol bumps in. a bit ratty looking. need serious skiing in. looks very short especially when compared to the sundown course.



looks more then long enough to me..:razz:

sundown has no choice except to run it almost the full length of the trail.  the middle is essentially flat.  certainly not the case with o.l.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 25, 2010)

2knees said:


> looks more then long enough to me..:razz:
> 
> sundown has no choice except to run it almost the full length of the trail.  the middle is essentially flat.  certainly not the case with o.l.



Have you checked out Shady Grove yet?


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, that is ridiculously short.  5 bumps air 18 bumps air 7 bumps.  I was hoping for way longer.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2010)

that thing must have locked up tighter then a virgin on prom night.   damn, this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 26, 2010)

Check out the Bear Mountain web cam it's not looking bad right now.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> that thing must have locked up tighter then a virgin on prom night.   damn, this is gonna be interesting.



good luck this weekend Pat.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 26, 2010)

There are people skiing the course in right now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck to everyone who's participating.


----------



## dmc (Mar 26, 2010)

Enjoy moe.  - One of my favorite bands...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2010)

well?

how was the course?  How was day 1


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2010)

How was moe. ?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2010)

course was very very firm but the lines were good.  The jumps themselves were also good but the landings were bad.  especially the upper one.  I didnt crash but i skidded out on the upper jump and ended up crossing lines, skiers right to skiers left.  don't think that earned me any extra points in the judges eyes.  I have no idea about scoring as we had a family member end up in the hospital last night so i had to leave literally the minute my run was over.

I can say i got a great view of 180's run as i was taking my boots off on the deck.  I guarantee he made it to sunday.  looked fantastic.  wouldnt be surprised if frank, bart and few others made it too but i was above the course for their runs so it was harder to tell.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> I can say i got a great view of 180's run as i was taking my boots off on the deck.  I guarantee he made it to sunday.  looked fantastic.  wouldnt be surprised if frank, bart and few others made it too but i was above the course for their runs so it was harder to tell.



180 was 18th, 181 was 17th -- complete results from Saturday are here:

http://web.memberclicks.com/mc/page.do?sitePageId=106318


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2010)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> 180 was 18th, 181 was 17th -- complete results from Saturday are here:
> 
> http://web.memberclicks.com/mc/page.do?sitePageId=106318



that link doesnt work but congrats to al and dave.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> that link doesnt work but congrats to al and dave.



Sorry... just go to killingtonskiclub.com and click from there -- Sunday results are there now too...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave had a nice run to the final 8 on sunday. 

And I'm #58!!!!   I think i got beat by about 10 kids.....


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> Dave had a nice run to the final 8 on sunday.
> 
> And I'm #58!!!!   I think i got beat by about 10 kids.....



way to go, #58 ain't too shabby!

How did Mondeo do?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> way to go, #58 ain't too shabby!
> 
> How did Mondeo do?



dude, i sucked.  but it was still worth it.

mondy was the last one not in, #33.  nice work mike.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> way to go, #58 ain't too shabby!
> 
> How did Mondeo do?


An extremely slow #33. I was a full second slower than anyone around me.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> dude, i sucked.  but it was still worth it.
> 
> mondy was the last one not in, #33.  nice work mike.


First year jitters, happens to everyone. For reference I was 71st last year.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> An extremely slow #33. I was a full second slower than anyone around me.



Nice work Mike! Sunday should be a lock next year.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job guys!  Does Killington ever post video of the BMMC?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2010)

Good Job Boys!!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats Mondy & Knees!!  :flag:


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 29, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Good Job Boys!!



Girls represented well too!  I came in 8th overall..3rd in my age group.  I made it to day 2.  The conditions were even firmer on day 2...if you can believe solid ice can get even more slick.  The course was SCARY!  On day 2, I was even with my duel going into the last jump and I crashed.  I blame it on Frank.  He took me out Saturday night until 3am!!  I did get some points from the judges for that.  Anyway, the results on day 2 were awesome.  The dudes you thought would definately make it(a bunch of young guys coming off the tour) fell or lost to hacks.  It was great!!  Totally unpredictable.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Girls represented well too!  I came in 8th overall..3rd in my age group.  I made it to day 2.



Nice!! congratulations


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Girls represented well too!  I came in 8th overall..3rd in my age group.  I made it to day 2.  The conditions were even firmer on day 2...if you can believe solid ice can get even more slick.  The course was SCARY!  On day 2, I was even with my duel going into the last jump and I crashed.  I blame it on Frank.  He took me out Saturday night until 3am!!  I did get some points from the judges for that.  Anyway, the results on day 2 were awesome.  The dudes you thought would definately make it(a bunch of young guys coming off the tour) fell or lost to hacks.  It was great!!  Totally unpredictable.



awesome job J, and i, for one, was scared shitless on that course.  not remotely embarrased to say that.


any chance you got my voice mail about my jacket?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Girls represented well too!  I came in 8th overall..3rd in my age group.  I made it to day 2.  The conditions were even firmer on day 2...if you can believe solid ice can get even more slick.  The course was SCARY!  On day 2, I was even with my duel going into the last jump and I crashed.  I blame it on Frank.  He took me out Saturday night until 3am!!  I did get some points from the judges for that.  Anyway, the results on day 2 were awesome.  The dudes you thought would definately make it(a bunch of young guys coming off the tour) fell or lost to hacks.  It was great!!  Totally unpredictable.



congrats


"young guys coming off the tour"

So they allow pros in this comp?


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats to all of you that stepped up to ski and jump on a really hard icy course. Next year I'm in.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> "young guys coming off the tour"
> ...



Yeah.  There was a LOT of complaining about that this year.  These guys are technically "retired" now that they have been out for a year.  They were allowed to compete.  There were about 8 or so of them.  Judges said that it was fair and that the ameuturs would love to get the chance to race these guys.  The consensus among ameuturs was "that sucks".  They were fun to watch and even more fun to watch as they went down.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> "young guys coming off the tour"
> ...



USSA licensed skiers are actually amateurs.  As long you're not a current USSA licensed skier they've always let you enter.  Look at most the names on the trophy, half of them are  ex-USSA skiers.  Beauregard, DJ, Rufus, Nordstrom, Mcgee, Brasard, etc.  There are some names on the trophy from old Bud Pro Mogul Tour skiers.  This is a tough argument, where is the line drawn.  If you've skied in World Cup, NorAms, Nationals, USSA.  If it's drawn at USSA, that will eliminate a third of the field, which was only 160 people this year.  I know it would eliminate me.


----------



## 180 (Mar 29, 2010)

Day 2 was really, really slick.  I lost to a 20 year old fresh off the Norams.  It is tough to say who is allowed and who is not.  Clearly it amps the level up.  There has always been a few ex-superstars, but now it seems like lot's more. But they do help fill the field, since the numbers continue to dwindle.  The lack of campsites certainly takes a lot of the fun out of the day.  

We have lot's of video that will be posted soon.  Watching the good guys versus us old hacks makes for some great error analysis.  I think it comes down to sore body parts.......

It was great to see #1 fall to #32 in the first dual of the day.  Took a lot of the edge of my first run.  I almost blew it going to slow against Joe.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 29, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> USSA licensed skiers are actually amateurs.  As long you're not a current USSA licensed skier they've always let you enter.  Look at most the names on the trophy, half of them are  ex-USSA skiers.  Beauregard, DJ, Rufus, Nordstrom, Mcgee, Brasard, etc.  There are some names on the trophy from old Bud Pro Mogul Tour skiers.  This is a tough argument, where is the line drawn.  If you've skied in World Cup, NorAms, Nationals, USSA.  If it's drawn at USSA, that will eliminate a third of the field, which was only 160 people this year.  I know it would eliminate me.



I don't think all the complaining was directed toward the USSA skiers.  It was mostly directed to the ones just coming off NorAms and World Cup.  When the day was over, it really did not matter what kind of experience you had.  I don't remember the name of the guy who came in 2nd, but he was just an amateur who skis at a little mountain in PA.  He was amazing!  And Bobby Z.(18yrs) no formal training taking third.  BTW, Bobby should have been in the final duel.  It looked like he beat Beauregard in his duel before the finals.  I think the judges were just afraid what Beauregard might do if they didn't pick him.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 29, 2010)

180 said:


> Day 2 was really, really slick.  I lost to a 20 year old fresh off the Norams.  It is tough to say who is allowed and who is not.  Clearly it amps the level up.  There has always been a few ex-superstars, but now it seems like lot's more. But they do help fill the field, since the numbers continue to dwindle.  The lack of campsites certainly takes a lot of the fun out of the day.
> 
> We have lot's of video that will be posted soon.  Watching the good guys versus us old hacks makes for some great error analysis.  I think it comes down to sore body parts.......
> 
> It was great to see #1 fall to #32 in the first dual of the day.  Took a lot of the edge of my first run.  I almost blew it going to slow against Joe.



Great job racing Alan.  You and the Hunter dudes really looked smooth and fast.  I think I need to do some more training at Hunter!!!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats to all who competed! Nice job stepping up to the plate and going for it!


----------



## 180 (Mar 29, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Great job racing Alan.  You and the Hunter dudes really looked smooth and fast.  I think I need to do some more training at Hunter!!!!!



Please come join us.  Looks like a great weekend coming up.

Dave snapped his pole coming off the first jump, otherwise he might have had his name on the cup for a second time.  It was great when it was over, my blood pressure went back to normal and we went all all over the mountain.  Dipper Woods was surprisingly good and I skied till 3:30.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 29, 2010)

180 said:


> We have lot's of video that will be posted soon.  Watching the good guys versus us old hacks makes for some great error analysis.  I think it comes down to sore body parts.......




Sweet, do you have day 1 video?  I'm dying to see my crash.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 29, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> USSA licensed skiers are actually amateurs.  As long you're not a current USSA licensed skier they've always let you enter.  Look at most the names on the trophy, half of them are  ex-USSA skiers.  Beauregard, DJ, Rufus, Nordstrom, Mcgee, Brasard, etc.  There are some names on the trophy from old Bud Pro Mogul Tour skiers.  This is a tough argument, where is the line drawn.  If you've skied in World Cup, NorAms, Nationals, USSA.  If it's drawn at USSA, that will eliminate a third of the field, which was only 160 people this year.  I know it would eliminate me.



part of the reason the numbers are down is because a lot of people dont want to get there doors blown off by a 20 year old fresh out of norams.  another reason is the lack of on snow partying, in pre 2007 bmmc's many people joined for fun just to represent there ski house mates.  
this year was a little over the top with all the ex noram/national level skiers at the comp.
they could open it up to all former and current ussa skiers and let them have there own duels on sunday.  then let the real amateurs (who have never competed or were coached) have there duels.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats to all the AZers that gave it a go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> part of the reason the numbers are down is because a lot of people dont want to get there doors blown off by a 20 year old fresh out of norams.  another reason is the lack of on snow partying, in pre 2007 bmmc's many people joined for fun just to represent there ski house mates.
> this year was a little over the top with all the ex noram/national level skiers at the comp.
> they could open it up to all former and current ussa skiers and let them have there own duels on sunday.  then let the real amateurs (who have never competed or were coached) have there duels.



or make a separate division for the former pros and then have the winner of the amateur division take on the winner of the pros just for fun.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job by everybody!


----------



## vertibump (Mar 29, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> USSA licensed skiers are actually amateurs.  As long you're not a current USSA licensed skier they've always let you enter.  Look at most the names on the trophy, half of them are  ex-USSA skiers.  Beauregard, DJ, Rufus, Nordstrom, Mcgee, Brasard, etc.  There are some names on the trophy from old Bud Pro Mogul Tour skiers.  This is a tough argument, where is the line drawn.  If you've skied in World Cup, NorAms, Nationals, USSA.  If it's drawn at USSA, that will eliminate a third of the field, which was only 160 people this year.  I know it would eliminate me.



Ruffus is not and never was a USSA athlete, he is one of those weekend warriors that maybe should have been USSA, but never was.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 29, 2010)

vertibump said:


> Ruffus is not and never was a USSA athlete, he is one of those weekend warriors that maybe should have been USSA, but never was.



Jonathan Ruffus   USSA#  5510474

I can probably dig out some old result sheets too.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 29, 2010)

Put in Freestyle, 1998/1999 season, Eastern division and check out some of the mogul events.  He's in a bunch of them including Eastern Championships.

http://www.ussa.org/magnoliaPublic/other/quicktools.html?path=6


----------



## skinh (Mar 29, 2010)

*good times*

Our first time at bmmc.    Went to see moe, but signed up my kids for the comp.     They are college ski racers, but have never done moguls comp.    They finished 41 and 43, one was faster and the other scored higher, so it was a good day.     Loved the event.     we'll be back.


----------



## ozzy (Mar 29, 2010)

moguler6 said:


> Jonathan Ruffus   USSA#  5510474
> 
> I can probably dig out some old result sheets too.



can you find me a similar butt as ugly jacket that he used to ski in and we used to bust his balls resentlessly over it circa 1998? The thing was henious


----------



## ozzy (Mar 29, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> this year was a little over the top with all the ex noram/national level skiers at the comp.
> they could open it up to all former and current ussa skiers and let them have there own duels on sunday.  then let the real amateurs (who have never competed or were coached) have there duels.



nice. i like it!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> this year was a little over the top with all the ex noram/national level skiers at the comp.
> they could open it up to all former and current ussa skiers and let them have there own duels on sunday.  then let the real amateurs (who have never competed or were coached) have there duels.



I hear ya bro. Us Sundown hackers feel the same way about the Killington rippers that have come down and invaded our little comps. :razz:


----------



## Blanton (Mar 29, 2010)

There seems to be an awful lot of complaining on here about good skiers entering the contest.  The fact that there are REAL skiers in this contest is the reason my buddies and I drove all the way from Ohio to compete.  We drove 8 hours passed a very fun "Spring Bump Bash" because we wanted a challenging course and tough field. Did any of us place... no, however we did make the second day and also qualified higher than quite of few of the Killington regulars.  I literally broke my ski in two on my run and had to ski something 13cm longer the following day.  If I had won my first dual I was very pumped to ski against Filskov in the second round.  I think it's pretty cool such world class skiers would want to ski a contest with "amatuers".  Personaly, I hope there are a few more good skiers there next year as it adds credibility to the event, sport, and everyone involved.

As for the course, I felt it was challenging but very fun to ski.  The score sheet stated it at 220m with a 23 degree pitch.  After skiing it and watching my footage from last year it appears to be slightly shorter with more spaced bumps.  The nature of the airs (and general ice) this year also prevented an air show that would have really seperated the pack. 

I'll have a video up on my vimeo.com/joeriders page in the next few days (if not sooner).

Thanks to everyone who helped put the event on... it was a great time and plan to be back next year with more friends.


----------



## skinh (Mar 29, 2010)

*agree with blanton*

For us, part of the attraction is seeing so many awesome bump skiers.    And, like he says, the more standouts that are there, the more that the comp. attracts.   That's cool that he and others traveled so far to attend.   The more competitors attracted, the better the party.    Sure, my kids would have like to have finished higher, but they too had a blast watching the best of the best.     They also figured out what they have to improve on if they want to place higher next year.     But mainly, it's all about the FUN, which is what we had.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

I didnt read any complaining in what people have said, just commentary and opinion.  I did it cause i always wanted to but never had the sack for it.  I know i'll be back next year and I will not get as psyched out as I was this year.  Personally, the talent at the top has no bearing on whether or not i want to enter as I have no illusions of ever coming close to winning it.  I may not have been one of the "REAL" skiers there, but it was fun and i'm glad I finally entered.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 29, 2010)

First off, MQ had a really good run Sunday. Was neck and neck with the eventual second place finisher right down to the second kicker. And Blanton had an impressive qualification effort on a broken ski. Welcome to the site.

I don't think anyone has too much of a problem with most of the former USSA guys competing, it's more that technically DBS could come down because he isn't a USSA member (as he's not American.) Chelsea Marshall won the women's last year, allowed because she's an alpine USSA member, not a freestyle member. She's a friggin' 2010 Olympian, but allowed to compete? I don't care what discipline, that's not an amateur competition at that point. But nobody really says anything about moguler6, Joe, Frendel, Beauregard, etc. It's that very recent Nor-Am competitors and current coaches are competing. It's supposed to be an amateur competition, and at that point you're bending the rules quite a bit. Maybe you put a cooldown period in place for USSA members. 15 years for WC, 5-10 for NorAms, 2-3 for USSA A members. Something in place to allow them to get a little rust, move them towards weekend warrior status.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

mondeo said:


> 15 years for WC



Somebody give Nelson Carmichael and Edgar Grospiron a call.  Would love to see those two cats competing next year.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Somebody give Nelson Carmichael and Edgar Grospiron a call.  Would love to see those two cats competing next year.



Desovich.


----------



## Blanton (Mar 30, 2010)

Quick edit of practice and singles... enjoy


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 30, 2010)

Blanton said:


> There seems to be an awful lot of complaining on here about good skiers entering the contest.  The fact that there are REAL skiers in this contest is the reason my buddies and I drove all the way from Ohio to compete.  We drove 8 hours passed a very fun "Spring Bump Bash" because we wanted a challenging course and tough field. Did any of us place... no, however we did make the second day and also qualified higher than quite of few of the Killington regulars.  I literally broke my ski in two on my run and had to ski something 13cm longer the following day.  If I had won my first dual I was very pumped to ski against Filskov in the second round.  I think it's pretty cool such world class skiers would want to ski a contest with "amatuers".  Personaly, I hope there are a few more good skiers there next year as it adds credibility to the event, sport, and everyone involved.
> 
> As for the course, I felt it was challenging but very fun to ski.  The score sheet stated it at 220m with a 23 degree pitch.  After skiing it and watching my footage from last year it appears to be slightly shorter with more spaced bumps.  The nature of the airs (and general ice) this year also prevented an air show that would have really seperated the pack.
> 
> ...



my idea would bring more "real" skiers to the comp.  all current and former ussa members compete in a pro category.  the true amateurs can compete against each other to find out who the best amateur skier is.  if an amateur wants to try to compete against the pros, then go for it.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 30, 2010)

motorhead... i like this guy


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2010)

Blanton said:


> Quick edit of practice and singles... enjoy



Nice, thanks for posting that.  Looks like a lot of people were having trouble with the landing on the upper kicker.

Welcome to AlpineZone!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 30, 2010)

Blanton said:


> There seems to be an awful lot of complaining on here about good skiers entering the contest.  The fact that there are REAL skiers in this contest is the reason my buddies and I drove all the way from Ohio to compete.  We drove 8 hours passed a very fun "Spring Bump Bash" because we wanted a challenging course and tough field. Did any of us place... no, however we did make the second day and also qualified higher than quite of few of the Killington regulars.  I literally broke my ski in two on my run and had to ski something 13cm longer the following day.  If I had won my first dual I was very pumped to ski against Filskov in the second round.  I think it's pretty cool such world class skiers would want to ski a contest with "amatuers".  Personaly, I hope there are a few more good skiers there next year as it adds credibility to the event, sport, and everyone involved.
> 
> As for the course, I felt it was challenging but very fun to ski.  The score sheet stated it at 220m with a 23 degree pitch.  After skiing it and watching my footage from last year it appears to be slightly shorter with more spaced bumps.  The nature of the airs (and general ice) this year also prevented an air show that would have really seperated the pack.
> 
> ...



Right on!!!!


----------



## Blanton (Mar 30, 2010)

mondeo said:


> First off, MQ had a really good run Sunday. Was neck and neck with the eventual second place finisher right down to the second kicker. And Blanton had an impressive qualification effort on a broken ski. Welcome to the site.



This is what I skied on Saturday.... I can't believe the heel piece stayed attached to the ski.  :-o


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 30, 2010)

Blanton said:


> This is what I skied on Saturday.... I can't believe the heel piece stayed attached to the ski.  :-o



Nice break.


----------



## Skinny Skis (Mar 30, 2010)

Who still has some left in the ol' quads? I heard Sunday River's Bust & Burn is back on White Heat this year. Going back to the roots and not butting up against BMMC should draw some talent back to the heat, and coupled with the parrot head debauchery, I bet this will be a killer party. Stocking up on Advil. Got to go.


----------



## Blanton (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are the duals from Sunday...  first few my buddy shot (at least he skis better than he films).


----------



## powbmps (Mar 31, 2010)

Blanton said:


> Here are the duals from Sunday...  first few my buddy shot (at least he skis better than he films).



Nasty crash at 7:50.  Impressive the other guy kept it together.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice video Blanton. The duals were great to watch on vimeo, I could only imagine how much fun it was to be there trailside. Next year I'm there for sure.


----------

